
Ask HN: Most interesting tech people to follow on Twitter? - leerob
Twitter is slowly becoming my primary source of tech news outside of HN. I’m looking for suggestions on accounts to follow for tech&#x2F;programming in general, entrepreneurship, web development, and indie hackers.
======
tkainrad
I have written a blog post about this:

[https://tkainrad.dev/posts/twitter-accounts-in-software-
engi...](https://tkainrad.dev/posts/twitter-accounts-in-software-engineering/)

The problem with many such lists is that they include people who are famous,
but don't tweet much or don't tweet about tech. I tried to include only people
that tweed regularly and actually tweet about software engineering or related
topics.

------
omnifischer
If you want to tracking ad-free without js use nitter.net:

[https://nitter.net/ayende,foone,levie,getify](https://nitter.net/ayende,foone,levie,getify)

------
jppope
Here's a handful a little off the beaten path (except @levie):

@levie @sivers @adamwathan @isosteph @djpardis @hyper_yolo @bmacaitis
@nlpmattg @codinghorror @wrathofgnon (not tech but follow anyway) @bcantrill
@macstrelioff @marcelcutts @mcfunley @jppope (me)

------
sneak
@foone is probably my favorite.

------
mandeepj
Did you like the recommendations given by Twitter when you followed a new
account?

------
_31
@dhh - (Creator of rails, CEO of Basecamp) most tweets are calling companies
out on privacy issues

@swiftbysundell - (John Sundell) Great articles about Swift

@twostraws - (Paul Hudson, Hacking w/Swift) Lots of great Swift content

@alex - (Alex Wilhelm, TechCrunch Journalist) Interesting stuff about Sass and
startups

@TaylorLorenz - (NYT Journalist) If you want to keep up with what the kids are
memeing about

------
azf20
@Alex_Danco, @patio11, @HipCityReg and @tobi are all worth a follow

------
kalyantm
as a JS developer, @getify is pure gold. He really dives deep into somewhat
"simple" JS topics well.

------
tehlike
My favorite was @ayende.

